# bass pics



## TheFlounderPounder

Nice mess of bass some friends and I caught in a local river two weeks ago. Never had this much luck in a public place much less a river!! The two big fish were released.. There were two fish caught a 7.6 and a 6.1 that was also released, as were the two big ones i caught in the pics below


----------



## fishn4fun

Dang you killed it!!!!!!!


----------



## Cousin-it

What river did you get them?????


----------



## basnbud

yeah what river ??????


----------



## jaster

I hope it wasn't in Fl, cause thats a few over the limitt! Nice haul though!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Dang it hurts my heart to see good river bass like that goin to the fryer. A few of those are real quality fish for any local river. Nice catch though.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*Escambia*

Caught them along the Escambia river


----------



## bassassassin

I agree with skullz, but nice catch


----------



## Bassin66

Escambia? Dang!


----------



## barefoot

man, if you want meat fish target another species...I haven't kept a bass that wasn't fatally hooked for over 20 yrs yet I eat plenty of fish and I count 14 bass, that's 4 over the limit the way I read the regulations...hope one of those sneaky federal agents who monitor this forum don't search you out...


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*bass*

I know Bassin hard to believe!! caught them all in a 3/4 mile area. The bigger fish we caught was at daybreak. Def need a shallow drafting boat to get to em, got stuck in the mud on the way out.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*barefoot*

Barefoot, not that i feel like i have to explain myself or all of the details of my trip.. but i worked with fwc for 4 yrs so i am well aware of the creel limits in the state..


----------



## BOGIA

i guess barefoot can see how many people were on the boat with you. i would have ate every one of them green trout.as a matter of fact its about time for me to go slaughter some of them escambia bass,there eating to many crappie and bream.what i cant eat, i think ill throw on the bank with the cotton fish.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*bass*

Was going to eat them Bogia but i forgot to put ice on them and they spoiled so i buried them in my flower bed. Yea and all of the small ones we just give them a good slam into the side of the boat on their way back in!! Turtles gotta eat too!! (Had to edit this b/c there were a few that didnt pick up on the sarcasam and started whining so i added the wink)


----------



## BOGIA

Ha! they sure grow some good tomatoes!


----------



## Cracker

Nice fish, You should start entering the tournaments if you dont already. It would be hard to beat that stringer


----------



## river_roach

flounderpounder28 way to stand up to these picture/thread bashers on here. It is always funny that the ones doing the bashing never have any pictures to post


----------



## Mike Moore

flounderpounder28 said:


> Was going to eat them Bogia but i forgot to put ice on them and they spoiled so i buried them in my flower bed. Yea and all of the small ones we just give them a good slam into the side of the boat on their way back in!! Turtles gotta eat too!!


respect lost........... sorry. Pretty pathetic statement to brag abaout. I dont care if you catch a 100 and eat um but your responce is rediculous. I hope theres no truth to this statement and your just tryin to piss off the bashers........ otherwise guess i just turned into a basher too. Honest mistakes are understandable, but it appears you make a game out of willfull killing for the fun of it. Im sure thankfull everybody isnt as good at it as you, otherwise your days of such limits would be a thing of the past. Again........ heck of an admirable stringer. Wish i could say the same about your attitude. Better pray the bass gods dont put that crankbait upside your head..... lol..Rant over


----------



## TheLooney1

I have a sneaking suspicion that he was joking...


----------



## Mike Moore

TheLooney1 said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that he was joking...


Sure hope so.......... not that my opinion counts for much to start with 

Never have been one to speak out unless asked.......... this one just bothered me. Guess i need another cup of coffee. Maybe im just jealous cause ive been beating the banks of escambia for 25 years and never caught um like that......... lol. Dont think thats it tho. Been some days i coulda made a check with 5 of those.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

river_roach said:


> flounderpounder28 way to stand up to these picture/thread bashers on here. It is always funny that the ones doing the bashing never have any pictures to post


Yea man, I never catch fish. I'm terrible at it and I'm just jealous cause other fishermen are so much better than me.


----------



## bassassassin

BOGIA said:


> i guess barefoot can see how many people were on the boat with you. i would have ate every one of them green trout.as a matter of fact its about time for me to go slaughter some of them escambia bass,there eating to many crappie and bream.what i cant eat, i think ill throw on the bank with the cotton fish.


Before he edited his post it said him and a friend, which means two people. So I can understand why Barefoot said that. I just wonder why he edited his post :whistling:


----------



## J Smithers

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Yea man, I never catch fish. I'm terrible at it and I'm just jealous cause other fishermen are so much better than me.


Do you even know how to catch a bass????? Maybe you should get some lessons from some of the elite series pros here on the pff.


----------



## BOGIA

Hey,all you bass tournament people,hate me,because I wasn't joking,I do eat them all,all of my limit every time I go that is,and yes there are plenty of bass on escambia like that.its not my fault people don't catch them.il give some of yall a hint,it takes nothing but a white spinner bait or a dark colored worm at the the correct time and place.and if you don't like to eat them that's fine, but why hate somebody that does that's not breaking the law? Ok then,how a bought throwing the fish you like to eat back cause some body wants to win money with them.to bad there aren't many I don't like to eat! But o well I guess I'm not a sportsman.this rant was mainly aimed at the guy who wants to count the stringer and make comments about limits when he has no idea how many people were fishing.if people aren't breaking the law and you know it to be fact then leave them alone!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

J Smithers said:


> Do you even know how to catch a bass????? Maybe you should get some lessons from some of the elite series pros here on the pff.


All I do is stand on a boat and drink beer all day. I also suck at deer hunting. If there were 2 things I could definitely use some lessons on it would be bass fishing and deer hunting.


----------



## river_roach

Bogia don't share the secret of the purple worm with the bashers. The large mouth and spotted bass will become endangered like the red snapper. It is kind of like the bashers that fuss about us keeping the big flathead catfish. If you don't think a bass is on the flathead's menu, you need to think again.


----------



## BOGIA

river_roach said:


> Bogia don't share the secret of the purple worm with the bashers. The large mouth and spotted bass will become endangered like the red snapper. It is kind of like the bashers that fuss about us keeping the big flathead catfish. If you don't think a bass is on the flathead's menu, you need to think again.


Lol,wish I had all the technology some of them had to fish with and maybe I could catch nothing!


----------



## river_roach

What's funny about that is you can spend a bunch of money and kill deer but you can spend a bunch of money on a fancy boat, fancy depth finder, fancy reels and rods and if you still don't have skills you still aren't going to catch anything.


----------



## BOGIA

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Dang it hurts my heart to see good river bass like that goin to the fryer. A few of those are real quality fish for any local river. Nice catch though.


I will vouch for scullly,not that he needs me to,but he just don't like to eat bass,he is the only one I know posting on here and fishes and hunts with me some,yes he does know how to cath fish ,kill deer and he is a great guy.he don't like it when I keep my bass,but he don't press it.my point is there are ways to say things without pointing fingers like he did with his quote. But he may not claim he knows me after all the bass tounament people know I eat bass! Jk.and last there is a difference between depleting the population and keeping you a legal limit!


----------



## BOGIA

river_roach said:


> What's funny about that is you can spend a bunch of money and kill deer but you can spend a bunch of money on a fancy boat, fancy depth finder, fancy reels and rods and if you still don't have skills you still aren't going to catch anything.


Very true! I haven't had a fancy rod and reel since my younguns started dragging them off in the swamp behind the house and not coming back with them.iguess I'll buy me another one when they grow up an move away.they sure dont make zebcos like they use to!


----------



## river_roach

a zebco 33 is deadly


----------



## BlazerBen

nice stringer of fish!!! If those fish come out of Escambia ill kiss it where it draws up like a tobacca sack. This dude is a joke just trying to get everybody jacked up. Nice fish though.


----------



## BlazerBen

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Yea man, I never catch fish. I'm terrible at it and I'm just jealous cause other fishermen are so much better than me.


PS Scully yes you and Smitty suck at fishing if you guys want i will try to talk with flounderpounder28 and maybe he will take you guys to Escambia to catch Lunker Bass seeing how Escambia River is the new Bass Fishing Capital of Florida.......Freaking Joke


----------



## J Smithers

ScullsMcNasty said:


> All I do is stand on a boat and drink beer all day. I also suck at deer hunting. If there were 2 things I could definitely use some lessons on it would be bass fishing and deer hunting.


Heck, while we're at it..... You probably suck at beer drinking too


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

wow there are some real HATERS out there like the guy who calls himself Bassassasin! You have made several negative comments towards peoples fish pics. I have you pegged buddy, you are the guy 100ft from the boat launch sitting on a 5 gallon bucket with a 10
$ wallmart tiger shark spinning rod with the green glow in the dark tip that you have turned upside-down reeling it backwards! On the other end of your line A store bought blue steel leader with the Orange beads dangling everywhere a spark plug holding to the bottom a piece of dead squid that has set out in the sun for two hours turned to leather, and you wonder why u can't fish and spend all your time hating on everyone's fish pics on the fourm. Get a life dude. And blazer Ben everyone of those fish come from escambia river I know you want to hate too bc you have beat the banks in that nice boat of yours for years and never caught a stringer like that. HATERS!!


----------



## BOGIA

No offense Ben,but fish like that aren't uncommon from escambia river,just got to know when and where to go.ive been called a liar many times over the years,come up with scullly one day and I'll show you pictures of many fish like those over the years from up here that I ate,heck I'll even tell you a place or two to try.i dont bass fish much any more .i may go a couple times a year,I'd rather be chinkypen fishing or shell crackers.I've walked this swamp all my life where I live and have been fortunate enough than most to be blessed withwhat the good lord has blessed me with over the years.but one thing I have learned is that not every body is a liar most people just call people that cause they haven't done it or experienced it.and one more thing,if any body ever fishes with me no beer in the swamp around me,cause if you get drunk I'm just gunna leave you!


----------



## Cousin-it

Well I know there are Bass out there like that my partner and I have caught some just like it and a lil bigger.We have had 30 Bass days 40,and some 60+ days and then some of them 10 Bass days.You have to be there at the RIGHT TIME,wind,tide moon and so forth.It can be done and you never know when it will happen for sure.This is why they call it FISHING and not CATCHING.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

BOGIA said:


> I will vouch for scullly,not that he needs me to,but he just don't like to eat bass,he is the only one I know posting on here and fishes and hunts with me some,yes he does know how to cath fish ,kill deer and he is a great guy.he don't like it when I keep my bass,but he don't press it.my point is there are ways to say things without pointing fingers like he did with his quote. But he may not claim he knows me after all the bass tounament people know I eat bass! Jk.and last there is a difference between depleting the population and keeping you a legal limit!


I don't care if you keep bass to eat. In fact Chad when me and you fish your honey holes and you wanna fill the bucket up to eat em, I throw mine in there too. Proud to do it. If the OP wants to catch a limit of bass and eat em every day then good for him, just like I said, hurts my heart to see good fish like that hit the fryer. I bass fish for sport and I'm stoked when I catch a quality river fish. I dont have a 10ft Jon boat I can drag through ankle deep water to get back to places where the majority of people can't get to. Yea bass get big and are easy to catch when no one ever throws lures at them. Which I may be wrong but I'm assuming is probably where you found that stringer you posted up there. I have a bass boat, I fish the river, I work hard for the good fish I catch and I am proud of them. The majority of them never see this forum. I never bashed the OP, just spoke my peace. If I had a place where I could go in my boat and catch a box of river fish like that, I would never ruin my quality fishing hole by keeping any of them and you would have to be blind folded to go with me  Do your thing though bro! You slayed em! Hell of a stringer of bass!


----------



## BOGIA

Im proud of you to Scully when you fill my bucket.matter of fact it's getting close to time to make a run on them before long if your up for it.just got to find a day when I can get a sitter.and by the way I'm talking about bass off of the main river on these other posts.when I get me another boat and motor in the next couple years I'm Guna take you and show you,but it does take a smallmboat and motor to get it done.you may be surprised!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

BOGIA said:


> Im proud of you to Scully when you fill my bucket.matter of fact it's getting close to time to make a run on them before long if your up for it.just got to find a day when I can get a sitter.and by the way I'm talking about bass off of the main river on these other posts.when I get me another boat and motor in the next couple years I'm Guna take you and show you,but it does take a smallmboat and motor to get it done.you may be surprised!


I'm ready when you are. Im surprised we never went catchin back in the swamp this year. Just got hot too quick on us. That being said, even if it's hotter than 2 rats screwing in a wool sock, when you're ready to go let me know and I'm with you. I will make sure I walk behind you though so you can scare off all the moccasins!


----------



## auguy7777

Man, just logged on and seen this, wow. Personally, I have seen them at Escambia a bunch bigger than that and watched one of my buddies lose one easily over 8 pounds on a lizard earlier this year. Escambia is huge, lots of water. That was a great catch and hey it's America....eat away. The other fish take more bass than us humans do.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

yeah, what auguy said. Nice catch. Eat em if you got em, if you like em.


----------



## bassassassin

How are my comments so "negative?" I just wanted to know why you edited your post. In my first post I even said you had a nice catch


----------



## Bassin66

The main reason I don't keep bass is cause I can't catch one over 12in but I don't care for the taste I'd rather have the satisfaction of watching them swim off after you catch em but if you like to eat em good for you.


----------



## bassassassin

Bassin66 said:


> The main reason I don't keep bass is cause I can't catch one over 12in but I don't care for the taste I'd rather have the satisfaction of watching them swim off after you catch em but if you like to eat em good for you.


Well said


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*yum*

Well i like them... Dont eat them all of the time actually its very seldom.. but I decided to eat some that day!!! And im sure i will eat more in the future not as much as a good ol flounder or a grilled amberjack fillet!! And to know you dont like the taste of bass wise guys you had to have eaten one before!!!!


----------



## bassassassin

Oh and BTW you have the wrong guy! Im the one at Bob Sikes fishing with the upside down Daiwa Shock pole with a cooler full of hardhead cats and croakers! I use the pre-made rigs that you can buy at wal-mart and killer bee brand dead shrimp!


----------



## Bassin66

Amen:thumbup:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

You forgot about the spark plugs you use as weights!! lol J/k I was just hackin on ya for giving me a hard time for eating a few bass...


----------



## BlazerBen

Ok since you guys catch these big ol bass on Escambia so regular next big tournament that comes up please enter so i can see this fish at the scales......thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOGIA

Can you eat them At a tournament?


----------



## BlazerBen

heck yeah you can eat em if you would rather have a bass filet than $5,000.00 dollars get after it cuz


----------



## BOGIA

I'm talking about after you get your money do you have to let them go? Why do you not believe there are bass like that on that river?seriously,is just because you have never caught them.maybe some of you bass boys ought to,take some lessons from the locals up here in all The Jon boats.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner

So much drama up here, sounds like a bunch of high school girls. Stay out of other peoples business, Everyone assumes that if someone is catching more fish than them they are doing something illegal or trying to hate on their accomplishments. I agree with flounderpounder a mans got to eat. Those Bass arent going to waste if anything they are put to better use than some trash fishes next lunch. It is also very possible to catch nice fish on a regular basis from places given good conditions, i know i mainly fish blackwater and its either feast or famine. You need the right bait, conditons, and time of day. Keep on catching and keep on eating flounderpounder.


----------



## BlazerBen

BOGIA said:


> I'm talking about after you get your money do you have to let them go? Why do you not believe there are bass like that on that river?seriously,is just because you have never caught them.maybe some of you bass boys ought to,take some lessons from the locals up here in all The Jon boats.


Man i really aint trying to be a DB about it, i do believe there are fish like this on Escambia but a STRINGER of fish like this i seriously doubt. I know there are guys in jon boats that can fish i have been beat in many tournaments by those guys they CAN fish, i aint saying this guy cant fish i mean look at the pics those are proof but the pictures look like a huge lake not a small backwater and the water tint has a greenish color to it like a lake or a river up north, i have never seen Escambia river look like that thats all im saying.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

BOGIA said:


> I'm talking about after you get your money do you have to let them go? Why do you not believe there are bass like that on that river?seriously,is just because you have never caught them.maybe some of you bass boys ought to,take some lessons from the locals up here in all The Jon boats.


I don't fish tournaments but I have before and it's normally a rule that you have to stay in your boat at all times. If you can jump a log or a beaver damn or have a boat that will draft 6in of water, you're good but you can't get out and drag the boat or pull it over stuff. That's why the tournament guys don't see stringers like that come through. Yes there are quality fish on every river around here but to put a 15 fish stringer together like that and bring em to the scales just doesn't happen a lot. I know a guy, or I should say I know of a guy, that fishes out of a little Jon boat and jumps logs and goes way up these rivers and creeks where most other boats cant get and he brings in good boxes of fish for the weigh ins. He consistently catches 6-10lb fish on every local river. He just goes to places where the fish aren't pressured so they are given the time to grow big and they are dumb enough from not seeing lures that they are catchable.


----------



## TheLooney1

I love some fried bass.


----------



## BANKWALKER

Fish laying on a dock covered with dead pine straw? I have a lot of pine trees in my yard and in the spring they grow not shed. I have fished Escambia from the Bay to Gnatt and I have never seen a lake that looks that big and clear. I know fish like that live there but these fish came from clear water not the muddy, tanic water of Escambia.


----------



## BOGIA

I don't know where the fish came from,I dont know the guy,all I'm saying is there are lots of bass on escambia like that that me and my buds and family have caught over the years.and yes stringers like that.and yes in the main river not jumping logs and beaver dams,and yes I have caught way more than that by jumping dams logs and walking,point is they are there.got to catch the conditions wright before a front,when the waters low,and late summer and fall when there really hungry.and if you ever want to have a banner day,go the day before a hurricane or tropical storm is coming and you will slaughter them,gauranteed!white or yellow spinner bait,or dark colored worm is all you need.and dont be afraid to throw at stump or log in the main river 15 to 20 times continuously until you get that bass aggitated enough to strike, a lot of times that's what it takes.thats just a few tips for fishing from molino to bluff springs as that is all I have ever fished.


----------



## Bassin66

I just hope this doesn't come up every time someone makes a bass fishing post


----------



## 20Inches

Dosent look like Escambia to me, and I have fished up there for a long long time.


----------



## BOGIA

Could possibly be the gravel lakes off the river up at whirlpool.they are big and clear.water may be to low to get in them now though.there are a few places like that off the river.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

I thought the big timber would have given it away by now... only a few places on the river to find clearer water and big timber... and the water wasnt that clear those pics are decieving, bogia has the right idea though!!! Pm me bogia going again next week


----------



## 20Inches

well please send me the location!? i would be delighted to find a place just like that accesible by boat "on escambia river"


----------



## basnbud

google maps.....


----------



## 20Inches

been there done that.. i have fished escambia since i was a kid and Im not on here saying there isnt fish of this caliber on Escambia, but Im a little skeptical about location and if this is really accesible from the river as the story claims. Lets just ask this.... was this north or south of the log jam?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Well then just remain skeptical 20inches I dont feel like i have to prove anything to anybody... Several have p'm ed me and know exactly where that is!!! hope you catch some good ones.. Let me add its within the escambia river system!!! public water.. All i wanted to do was share some pics of a few good fish we caught and share where and how we caught them. Never did i expect to catch so much grief from people calling me a liar and getting mad cause i wont give a lat long!! Will never share anything on here again!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20Inches

Well I'll be one of the few who wont go into your honey hole with and sending PM's requesting this elusive spot of yours... i just ask is it north or south of the log jam. never said you didnt catch the fish


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

flounderpounder28 said:


> Well then just remain skeptical 20inches I dont feel like i have to prove anything to anybody... Several have p'm ed me and know exactly where that is!!! hope you catch some good ones.. Let me add its within the escambia river system!!! public water.. All i wanted to do was share some pics of a few good fish we caught and share where and how we caught them. Never did i expect to catch so much grief from people calling me a liar and getting mad cause i wont give a lat long!! Will never share anything on here again!!!!!!!!


Man I never intended on this being a huge deal. Personally I wouldn't tell a soul where those fish came from. I don't care where they came from and would NEVER ask. I feel like I may have started this thing and it wasn't my intention. Good fish bro. If you enjoy eating bass, eat em! That's why the good lord put em here. It's not my personal preference but I ain't gonna bash you over it. I'm not on here sayin you were over the limit or your lying about where they came from, I just voiced my opinion on hating seeing good river bass goin to the fryer. My point is I don't want to see you stop posting pictures. You obviously know how to catch bass. Keep catchin and keep posting! And hell, keep eating em if that's your bag! Just stay away from Perdido, that's my stomping grounds


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*No worries*

No worries skulls!! I dont always keep em, like i said all of those big ones in the pics we let go... Was fishing with four people 2 in each boat it was hard to convince guys that dont get to fish alot to throw good fish back Espically when all the 5 and sixes were goin back in... Not something I would do on the norm... There were alot of fish that went back in the water though...Never the less had a fish fry with the ones we did keep and we all enjoyed...


----------



## Bbagwell

I have caught three over 5lbs this year on Escambia. and i dont go north of Wallace Lake. They are there. Nice fish ,by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

flounderpounder28 said:


> No worries skulls!! I dont always keep em, like i said all of those big ones in the pics we let go... Was fishing with four people 2 in each boat it was hard to convince guys that dont get to fish alot to throw good fish back Espically when all the 5 and sixes were goin back in... Not something I would do on the norm... There were alot of fish that went back in the water though...Never the less had a fish fry with the ones we did keep and we all enjoyed...


Preciate it! Like i said, never intended to start a 8 pager. I didnt initially know you let all the big ones go. Thats what i get for assuming. Go out and spank em again tomorrow. But seriously, dont stop posting. There have been alot of good fishermen leave the forum because of similar threads.


----------



## Mike Moore

catch um and eat um............ alls good in disneyland

make remarks about lettin um rot in a cooler.............. raise a big stink

i got no dog in this hunt but some of your initial remarks started this ball rollin downhill quick. no doubt you can catch um. no argument there

peace out,
Mike


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*bashers*

Mike Moore, my original comments about letting the fish spoil was for the ones bashing me about us taking taking a stringer of fish out of the river... At the beginning of the thred (You can see the comments on pg.1) I guess some know so much about everything and evryone else they never learned how to pick up on a little sarcasam.. Most knew i was being sarcastic getting back at the bashers but there are those few that dont have the mental simplicity that it takes to pick up on it.... And if you werent bashing me im not talking about you.... Good luck fishing hope you Catch em all!!


----------



## barefoot

Oh well, still don’t care what anyone says…..keeping a stringer of bass like that is in my opinion wrong. We’re all due our opinion so be it. If you had more than 2 people in your boat, should have said so. Before you edited your original entry…you said..”ME and MY BROTHER”..that equals 2 people, 14-15 Bass between 2 people is, well against the regs. So yes…bad move to boast on a public site which also encourages conservation, so next time, maybe show the pics of the big ones and leave the rest out.


----------



## jpippin

Lot of whiners itt. Congrats on the fish man.


----------



## barefoot

Not whining at all....just stating the facts.


----------



## jpippin

Sounds like whining.


----------



## river_roach

Isn't it nice to live in a country where you get to decide whether you want to eat the fish you catch or not. God bless the USA!

I still think jealousy is fueling the whining............


----------



## barefoot

river-roach, pippin...you guys are taking up an argument over "is it right to knowingly break the law and brag about it"...you sure you want to take that stance?
and jealous and whining..LOL....if you had read his original post, he told everyone he and his brother caught this stringer of bass. that totaled over 15 fish..I made the comment he should be careful because Fed. agents monitor this site...his post was edited to state "me and some friends"...so you guys seem to be so very intuitive...can you figure that out..and jealous...LOL...I am retired, fish ever day in the bay, river or pier and live on a lake I stock w/ bass...jealous?? ROFLMAO...not at all.


----------



## jpippin

Yep. Sound jealous.


----------



## Bassin66

Jpippin if u want to argue how about arguing about the topic posted!!!


----------



## jpippin

No arguments from me champ. I congratulated him. More than alot of these whiners itt.


----------



## barefoot

Jpippin, you're a funny, funny man...all i can say is "I understand"


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*crybabies*

J pippin its pointless to argue with these crybabies. Just keep catching monster bass and let these fourm monitor's and bashers whine and cry and try do discredit any way possible when they see the pics!!!


----------



## DMC

barefoot said:


> river-roach, pippin...you guys are taking up an argument over "is it right to knowingly break the law and brag about it"...you sure you want to take that stance?
> and jealous and whining..LOL....if you had read his original post, he told everyone he and his brother caught this stringer of bass. that totaled over 15 fish..I made the comment he should be careful because Fed. agents monitor this site...his post was edited to state "me and some friends"...so you guys seem to be so very intuitive...can you figure that out..and jealous...LOL...I am retired, fish ever day in the bay, river or pier and live on a lake I stock w/ bass...jealous?? ROFLMAO...not at all.


 
Who said he broke the law. He probly edited the post because of what has just took place. It is sad some one can't post pic. without others always breaking the story down. People are disagree with the trees color of water the amount of fish. Oh there is the one who said he wasn't a smart ass, but was fishing when flounder was sucking his moms tit. BS.
I think he should have offered some cheese with the whining.
Hell it is time for another drink.


----------



## DMC

river_roach said:


> Isn't it nice to live in a country where you get to decide whether you want to eat the fish you catch or not. God bless the USA!
> 
> I still think jealousy is fueling the whining............


Yep you are right. I think it is more in line to say it is what other people want to keep and eat. I am not a bass fisherman and couldn't one in a bath tub,but I will never call another man a lier.


----------



## barefoot

Well, all you rookie detectives missed the point...yes..I feel it's a crime to keep so many large bass...my opinion...don't like it...too bad….really don’t care. He changed his post due to the fact he admitted he and his brother killed over 15 fish..you all can read more than the 1st few lines can’t you?
2nd...you supporters of game law violations…have you noticed the original offender hasn’t piped in to defend himself? HE knows why he changed the post, he made a mistake and now you lesser informed insightful folks are supporting this activity. Real geniuses you are....


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*barefoot*

Not that I fell like I must defend myself, but my post NEVER said anything about me and my brother catching those fish!!! I don't even have a brother!!! Where the he** did you get that from?? What I edited was that originally I put bass that I caught and had the pics of me and the big ones, then I added the pic with the stringer.. I had to edit it cause of the titty babies crying about how many there were, didn't think I had to go into that much detail originally..I haven't got on here to defend myself cause I don't monitor this thing 24/7 like some.... Stop being such a crybaby, I'm sure people tell you that all of the time... I have a stringer of bass to fillet..


----------



## river_roach

Barefoot I happen to drill in the Army Guard with the Fed Agent that monitors this forum. I think he likes to eat large bass out of the Escambia too. He was a little more concerned about someone targeting sturgeon than over analyzing someone's pics of bass.


----------



## jpippin

Barefoot still jealous itt??


----------



## barefoot

caught several bass this a.m....ALL released...lol


----------



## jpippin

Good for you buddy. I did too yesterday morning. 3 over 6 pounds. 31 in all. Congrats to you tho.


----------



## jcoss15

jpippin said:


> Good for you buddy. I did too yesterday morning. 3 over 6 pounds. 31 in all. Congrats to you tho.


 pics?


----------



## Bassin66

Ha a post inside a post


----------



## barefoot

so, pippin...where do you fish mostly?

not even gonna explain to flounderpounder I was one of 4 people who said something about his original post...there was another guy who also made the statement of having an over the limit stringer..oh well to each his own.

You river fish, bay or both?
Might see you out there some day. I've got to start taking more pics and posting them.


----------



## N!cky

That's supposed to be Escambia River? lol GOOD ONE! :thumbup:


----------



## 20Inches

:whistling: Thats what I heard too!!


----------



## jpippin

I mainly fish a lake here in alabama. But i fish the mobile delta quite a bit as well. Just don't catch the giants i do in the lake.


----------



## jpippin

N jcoss, i have a picture thread already with most of my big fish so far this year. Check it out.


----------



## river_roach

Jpippin here they come. They are gunning for you now.


----------



## barefoot

River roach, that's just not right...lol
I fish mainly the rivers and upper bay...bigger fish are caught in the basins for me anyway.


----------



## river_roach

I fish the majority of my time on the rivers of Alabama. It does always seem that the hottest days of summer seem to produce the largest bass for me. Don't ask me why. I fish some of the larger creeks and smaller rivers. I have only catfished the Escambia as of lately. You can't beat the pull of the river and creek fish.


----------



## river_roach

I think I am going to the Escambia this weekend to put me out a bass trotline.


----------



## river_roach

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barefoot

I would use small goldfish for bait on that trotline if I were you...bass love 'em..


----------



## river_roach

Barefoot u know I already knew that u helped run the bass trot line last time


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Wow never would have imagined this thread geting over 5900 views...


----------



## nojerseydevil

Keep the thread goin... Are we talkin gold goldfish or just the species?

NJD


----------



## dallis

*goldfish*

In some states its illegal to use goldfish. Bass do love them a lot.


----------



## Corky

*EcoNazi Pleeeeasee*



Mike Moore said:


> respect lost........... sorry. Pretty pathetic statement to brag abaout. I dont care if you catch a 100 and eat um but your responce is rediculous. I hope theres no truth to this statement and your just tryin to piss off the bashers........ otherwise guess i just turned into a basher too. Honest mistakes are understandable, but it appears you make a game out of willfull killing for the fun of it. Im sure thankfull everybody isnt as good at it as you, otherwise your days of such limits would be a thing of the past. Again........ heck of an admirable stringer. Wish i could say the same about your attitude. Better pray the bass gods dont put that crankbait upside your head..... lol..Rant over


Oh my goodness . . . are you really that clueless that you do not recognize that the man was taking a poke at all the bashers who just absolutely cannot keep themselves from spouting their self righteous eco-babble without having any idea what all of the facts about something are?? Nowhere in his post did he ever say he was alone & he was concerned enough about the population of bass to catch & release the two trophy sized fish back into the estuary. The man already told you he worked for FWC in the past so he more than likely has a much better understanding of fishery maintenance than you ever will.


----------



## CatHunter

Not sure what all the complaints are about, back before I discovered how awesome Catfishing was I did alot of bass fishing on Escambia and had many 20 fish days with fish over 5lbs. Of course they was all released except for maybe a hand full. 

Now when I catch a bass even if he is 5lbs I get all pissed off he ate my bait intended for catching a bluegill to use for bait later that night to catch a real river monster. Just saying... Theres plenty of bass up there, most guys C&R so a few people can afford to keep a few. 

I now prefer to release my large catfish but if some one else feels they must keep them, its their free right too if they chose too.


----------



## Mike Moore

this is old news and already beat to death and put to bed corky................. crawl back in your hole


----------



## AZranger

Ouchhhhhhhhh that hurts to see.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

thanks corky.


----------



## redfishreaper

river_roach said:


> flounderpounder28 way to stand up to these picture/thread bashers on here. It is always funny that the ones doing the bashing never have any pictures to post


of cors you are the one to talk


----------



## redfishreaper

redfishreaper said:


> of cors you are the one to talk


 i put the pic up so you would not bring up i did not have a pic


----------



## WIRENUT1

Escambia river is not lacking on bass or any other species...if anything the river is more productive than ever.To me these days its more important what you dont put in the river thn what you take out...keep the water clean and it will survive.
KILL EM,CLEAN EM , EAT EM !!!!!!
Nice catch man but do pay attention to the creel limit.


----------



## WIRENUT1

gone fishin


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

smashed the bass on the escambia again!! caught and released several over 6lbs pics to come soon..


----------



## Try'n Hard

TheFlounderPounder said:


> smashed the bass on the escambia again!! caught and released several over 6lbs pics to come soon..


Caught and released!!! After eight pages and two years and now your throwing them back!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Try'n Hard said:


> Caught and released!!! After eight pages and two years and now your throwing them back!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Incorrect sir! I threw a few back, kept a few as well.. But did release several over 6lbs like i said.. The ones i kept were very tasty...


----------



## basnbud

release in lake Crisco ! hey pounder let me know if you need a fishin buddy some day. I love catchin them good uns !

basnbud


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

basnbud said:


> release in lake Crisco ! hey pounder let me know if you need a fishin buddy some day. I love catchin them good uns !
> 
> basnbud


 Yes sir, i sure will!! About to hit the flat fish hard and heavy soon..


----------



## jcoss15

TheFlounderPounder said:


> smashed the bass on the escambia again!! caught and released several over 6lbs pics to come soon..


Where's the pigs???


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

The Forum Wardens have stirred it up again..... Absolutely number one worst thing about this forum.


----------



## jcoss15

How so?


----------



## reel-truth

TheFlounderPounder said:


> smashed the bass on the escambia again!! caught and released several over 6lbs pics to come soon..


Yeah, sure you did...why don't you enter the local bass tournament's and show us all how it's done?

no pics...didn't happen.
Do it again and post pics.


----------



## DLo

reel-truth said:


> Yeah, sure you did...why don't you enter the local bass tournament's and show us all how it's done?
> 
> no pics...didn't happen.
> Do it again and post pics.


You've been here about 5 minutes, made 9 posts and crapped on about 5 threads, welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak

Those a some nice lunkers!


----------



## jflfarmer

fish make for good fertilizer so don't worry if you have to use them for that. the wife does it all the time for the garden !!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

jflfarmer said:


> fish make for good fertilizer so don't worry if you have to use them for that. the wife does it all the time for the garden !!


 lol.. That was just a joke for the bashers! They can dish it out but they sure can't take it :no:


----------



## reel-truth

DLo said:


> You've been here about 5 minutes, made 9 posts and crapped on about 5 threads, welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


and what...you've been instrumental in doing something noteworthy?
c'mon...surely you've done something worthwhile...:whistling:
Yeah...didn't think so...


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Caught another nice stringer on the ER... Will post pics soon..


----------



## Jason

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Caught another nice stringer on the ER... Will post pics soon..



Hahaha, you go boy!!! Stir that pot!!! You dern sure kill em!!! Next time just say you were using a battery and some wire:shifty::thumbsup:


----------

